# Debian ohne KDE?



## stain (11. Januar 2008)

Moin Moin,

ich würde heute gerne KDE4 kompilieren. Jedoch benötige ich erst einmal ein Debian, auf dem kein altes KDE drauf ist. Da ich einfach keinen Download für ein reines Debian finde, wollte ich mal fragen, ob ich Debian auch von der CD mit KDE installieren kann und durch einen Eintrag in den Bootoptionen (z.B. kde=off) die Installation von KDE3.5... verhindern kann.

Oder kann ich KDE3.5... auch dann nachträglich von Debian schmeißen, so dass keine Spuren davon übrig bleiben?

Bevorzugen würde ich jedoch natürlich meine erste Idee.
Wenn jemand mir einen Downloadlink zu einem ISO von 'nem reinen Debian Etch geben kann, wäre ich auch zufrieden!^^

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, denn KDE4 wartet auf mich und ich warte auf KDE4!


----------



## Helmut Klein (11. Januar 2008)

Nun, ich habe früher immer Debian mittels Netinstall installiert, dann hatte ich ein funktionierendes Grundsystem ohne vorinstallierte GUI. Ich denke so sollte auch dein Vorhaben klappen, die Netinstall-Images findest du unter:

http://www.us.debian.org/distrib/netinst

Gruß, Helmut Klein


----------



## stain (11. Januar 2008)

Leider habe ich Wlan, welches zu der Zeit noch nicht konfiguriert ist. Habe Debian jetzt einfach mit KDE3 installiert, und dies dann nachträglich entfernt.

Jetzt will ich endlich mal KDE kompilieren, oder genauer gesagt kdebase. Ich lese mir die ReadMe durch und lese was von CMake. Was ist das Und wie kann ich das damit kompilieren Ich hab' versucht, es zu installieren, die .sh-Datei hat jedoch nur ein paar Dateien entpackt. Starten kann ich cmake damit nicht, geschweige denn damit etwas kompilieren.

Wie muss ich das alles machen? Google hilft mir da leider nicht.


----------

